# What do you hate about being single?



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

What do you hate most about being single? Please comments relevant to the topic only.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

not having a companion


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

actually not having a bang buddy


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Getting no affection from anyone. But I've had 27 years to get used to it.


----------



## bball4life (Mar 19, 2011)

Not having someone to talk about my day...gosh know my family doesn't give a sh....


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> actually not having a bang buddy


bad boy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No kisses and cuddles. No one to confide in or cry on. No talks about the future. No dates. No one to give gifts and hugs to.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

^^ what ape said but 19 years.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

G girl said:


> bad boy


 yes8)


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Not holding hands, oddly enough. That's what I seem to hate not having, and miss, the most.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Nothing really. I'm okay with it.


----------



## Present (Mar 7, 2011)

Pretty much not having someone I can really trust. Hugs aren't so much of a problem because I get them all the time, but no Kissing no holding hands not having a girl you can walk to class, No romantic evenings, no love. Not having someone to make plans with. I'm craving the affection the feeling so bad It's not even funny ~ Not having someone I can open up to vice versa.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

I honestly don't think it would bother me as much if I didn't have to go to school and be around crushes. When I'm not caught up in some fantasy about a particular girl, it doesn't bother me at all. The only thing that bothers me about it is not being able to be with that one person; without the specificity of a single person, I can remain indifferent.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

The dating world. It's scary out there! Also being lonely and not having anyone to do things with.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

This is going to sound lame but I miss feeling like I'm part of a team. 

I miss having someone always there to listen to my corny jokes, go to the movies, watch tv, etc. It gets old doing everything by myself all the time, and hanging out with friends just isn't the same as being with an SO.





Also hate the lack of regular sex. Look I'm only human ok. :um


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

the fact that I'm not ok with being single. I am not sure what I have done to cause this feeling, or why none of my efforts are enough to eradicate it. Every time I am unhappy at being single, and that is pretty much 24/7 year-round, I feel like I am failing myself. There has to be some mind trick to stop it, but nothing has come close to helping so far.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate not having a shoulder to rest my head on when I get tired.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

that it's the only thing i've ever known


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A companion, Someone to share my life with, And me to share theirs with too.

Trooper


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Everything feels muted without someone -- like what's the point. Shared experiences is where it's at, both the hi's and low's. Things like, I want to travel, but not by myself. 

The other day a friend accidentally sent me a text instead of to his SO -- it was so simple like 'just checking in to see how you're doing', but it made me sad, like how cool would it be for someone to just check in on me...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

au Lait said:


> This is going to sound lame but I miss feeling like I'm part of a team.


Yeah, this is exactly it, actually. I miss that feeling so much.

Damn, I knew I shouldn't have looked at this thread. I'm not supposed to be thinking about the past. :cry :rain


----------



## cindy8701 (May 5, 2011)

i think I miss cuddles the most
but yeh just having someone to just talk, not even about anything


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

The lack of physical intimacy


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

No one to cuddle with, feeling like you matter to no one.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I miss having a companion. i miss being held and having someone to hold. I miss physical intimacy, sex and having someone I feel pretty much totally comfortable around. I miss feeling special, like I matter to someone.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Right now? Sex. It used to be that I was lonely or w/e but I'm becoming more and more satisfied with being single, so the only thing I'm really missing is the sex. Still, I'm pretty certain that if I got into a relationship and it ended I'd be pretty miserable and want the companionship again. I say sex now but it is probably more than that if I really think about it. Ah, idk...


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I hate the fact that everyone in my life is not single, apart from me. So if i want to do stuff with people, then i have to be the gooseberry, which i refuse to be.

Also not having someone just to do simple stuff like going out for something to eat, or going to the cinema, going for a walk....etc, totally sucks.

And the lack of sex isnt much fun either.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Not having anybody to take me to McDonald's. 
Doing everything by myself, all the time. 
Not having anybody to talk to about my day, other than my mom.
Boredom.


----------



## Ryanne (Mar 1, 2011)

I miss having someone to call my own. I miss the cuddles and kisses. I miss being held in his arms, and being told that he'd never let anyone hurt me. I don't only miss having a boyfriend, I miss having a best friend  I miss the hour-long convo's talking about random stuff.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I miss that feeling of feeling well...being 'liked'. Not quite LOVED but liked as in more-than-liked. I guess the touch of a man I miss too. And messing around. And having that person to talk to that you feel that connection with. 

I will admit, when all your friends have a boyfriend and you're the only one that doesn't you REALLY feel single and left out.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I miss the feeling of reciprocated tactile sensation, knowing that she'll hold me right back while I hold her. I miss her hand in my own, I hate not being able to taste the warm salt of her flesh...I loathe the relentless severity of the emptiness I tote mutely.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i've never been in a relationship and i'm fine with being single. i get to do what i want and don't have to answer to anyone but i do get lonely and it would be nice to have someone to be there for you and to talk to and be intimate with. i desire to be in a relationship more so during the cold season. the natural feelings of wanting to cuddle takes over.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Sleeping alone, not getting to make and drink my coffee with my sig other, not sitting together in the same room reading, no sex, the sound of someone breathing in the same room - kids don't count, cuddling on the couch even if it's quiet, cooking for another adult, all the little things that add up to huge things - life.


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

Seeing all my friends float around 'head over heels'. Leaving me alone to contemplate my own singular existence...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> I miss having a companion. i miss being held and having someone to hold. I miss physical intimacy, sex and having someone I feel pretty much totally comfortable around. I miss feeling special, like I matter to someone.


This.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

For someone like me who's always been single, it's like being locked in a box and touching the wall and behind the wall is where everybody else is having relationships and you can't have access.

Going out in public and seeing attractive girls walking by.

Watching young kids with their boyfriends and girlfriends.

Hearing music about relationships, reminding you that you're alone.

Turning your head when you see love scenes in movies

taking the subject off your mind for a while and then have it come creeping back on you

asking yourself if it's always going to be this way

no relationship
no sex
no opposite sex interaction
no unconditional love
no kissing, no dates, no relation to the opposite sex
no connection

being involuntarily celibate is a curse


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I miss having someone to lean on for support no matter what happens,
someone to talk about our dreams and plans for the future,
someone to cuddle next to every night as I fall asleep,
someone to tease affectionately, 
someone to be intimate with,
someone to get to know every part of me and I of him,
someone who needs, wants, and counts on me,
someone who sees the beauty in me when I can't see it,
someone I can look at and smile, thinking "As long as he is here, I'll be okay. I have all I need. This is love. This is life."


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

not having a companion, lacking intimacy, thinking about unrequited love, etc...especially when I see a lot of people around me in relationships.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Not having someone to care about.

Being alone at the end of the day when my thoughts are trying to escape to a hearing ear.

Extreme lack of intimacy (hand isn't cutting it).

Laughing at my own jokes/dorky humor.

Singing alone.

Taking long drives to undisclosed locations and forgetting my camera which ultimately means I have no one else to share a beautiful sunset with.

No excuse not to linger at bars by my lonesome with a look of death upon my face.

Telling someone I love them and meaning it...other than my dog or mom.

Having no one to play Portal 2 with of the opposite sex; or gaming in general.

A reason to stop giving myself my own haircuts.

That's all I've got.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

the loneliness that i feel it's like there's an empty void in place of my heart :blank


----------



## lshallperish (May 9, 2011)

I hate how i will die alone, i hate how i have to put a brave and strong face on all the time when im out.. when inside im dying for some love


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Overall I prefer being single. I'm feeling much better and much healthier these days. I guess the only thing I actually hate about it is the unknown - never knowing if I'll get to be close to anyone again.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> So, you want someone to take you to McDonald's, someone to do things with and someone to talk to other than your Mom?
> 
> Can all of these things only come about through a relationship that's romantic? Or can they come about through other means and in other ways?


Yeah, they can come about through other means, but when you don't have any other means...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not getting any.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Having someone to do the dishes.





Just kidding:b I have a dishwasher.

Probably the physical intimacy and the feeling of being wanted/needed.

Sometimes I'm fine with being single though.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't hate being single.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Nothing.

Duh. WINNING.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

peter attis said:


> nothing.
> 
> Duh. Winning.


lol


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't hate being single...But there is someone I'd like to be with.


----------



## giantkiller (Feb 20, 2011)

Someone to steal the covers from.
Cuddling up in front of a movie. 
Going out for dinner.
Sex.
Someone to just chill with.
Someone who likes me for being me.
Having someone one to look after, despite barely looking after myself. 
Someone to moan about when everybody else moans about their girlfriends.
Someone to share a friggin bargain bucket with. 
Someone to go on holiday with. 
Someone to send inappropriate texts to in the middle of the day. 

Just someone.


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Not mattering to someone.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

To be blunt, not having physical intimacy. That's the main thing I'm looking for in dating. I'm 35 and have never even been on a date. This is pretty ridiculous; I need to get some. I'm not looking to be part of a team, as someone else said, because I'd only be looking for that "i". I'd encourage those of you who feel that you need companionship to realize that life isn't meant to be lived for another person; all you have is you, really. As they say, "Do you."


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

I mostly miss having someone to love and grow with, the intimacy, having children with, sharing in life's ups and downs...


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Dont want to die without knowing what love feels like.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Weeellllllllll....


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

^^ not being able to embed videos for one.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Being lonely, when something as simple as hugging a woman or holding a woman's hand is completely out of my reach.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Not having someone to hug or kiss. Or crawl to while watching a movie. Or to seek comfort to when I feel bad. But I think I mostly hate not having that when I have a crush on someone. Then I want to do those things with him and not been able to do that, that I really hate. If I don''t like someone I usually think it's fine being single.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not knowing what love is like.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

Not having anyone to spend time with & do things with.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Silence.


----------



## cetialphafive (May 16, 2011)

I hate the feeling that being single all the time must mean that I'm weak and pathetic. After all, if being with someone was that difficult, we'd have a much sparser population, that's for sure.

It's the most natural thing in the world - but I can't do it. What did I do wrong?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

being all alone and not being here for no reason.


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Not having someone to do all all those intimate things with like kissing, cuddling etc. 
Missing out on "couple" stuff like dates to the movies, restaurants, spending hours at a time with eachother and feeling like you can share so much with one another, intertwine your lives and share a special connection.


----------



## celie (May 15, 2011)

I tolerate being single until I have a wedding to go to. Or if my friends want me to watch their kids so they can do the double date thing. Or when I'm the third wheel. Fun.
I miss not being able to cook for a guy, learn random useless information from them, and I even miss arguing.


----------



## Jesushaswifeforme (Dec 23, 2010)

I need hot girl to love and love back. spend time with.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

cetialphafive said:


> I hate the feeling that being single all the time must mean that I'm weak and pathetic. After all, if being with someone was that difficult, we'd have a much sparser population, that's for sure.
> 
> It's the most natural thing in the world - but I can't do it. What did I do wrong?


What did I do wrong? That's what I wonder to myself sometimes.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Spending each and every day alone.
Not having someone to laugh at my dumb jokes.
Lack of physical intimacy.
No one to call when I want to talk about my life without worrying about being judged or laughed at.
Not having someone to make memories with.
Feeling unwanted and invisible to the opposite sex.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Not having someone to tell all your troubles to or share your triumphs or setbacks. Not being able to miss someone or ache for their return. I also don't like having someone who doesn't laugh at my jokes or references or being able to caress them. Not feeling wanted or needed or loved also sucks. 

I just have me.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Not feeling loved, but that's more to do with never seeing anyone rather than being single.


----------



## GreatandTerribleBunny (May 14, 2011)

Not being able to write decent romantic sub-plots, as I don't have life experience to draw on, and am afraid of the embarrassment should I somehow get something wrong.

Also, the lack of surprises.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

forever_dreamer said:


> What did I do wrong? That's what I wonder to myself sometimes.


I wonder this, too.

I mean, does God hate me? Is that why he never gave me a girlfriend?

I see all my friends getting married and having babies. While I'm still stuck at the 'never kissed a girl' stage. :|


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> I wonder this, too.
> 
> I mean, does God hate me? Is that why he never gave me a girlfriend?
> 
> I see all my friends getting married and having babies. While I'm still stuck at the 'never kissed a girl' stage. :|


And the purpose of wondering such a thing is?

It's only going to lead to one massive self esteem dip.

God doesn't give people girlfriends. Nobody does. At some point in all those relationships, someone had to say something or do something to make it happen. Not saying you haven't been doing that, just pointing out that none of those relationships you see around you were free in packets of cereal.

What would have to happen for you to kiss a girl?


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

heroin said:


> Nothing really. I'm okay with it.


me too.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

What do I hate about being single? The loneliness


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

nmpennea said:


> me too.


There's been some improvement on that front though, of late. Still early days, but there's been tangible progress. Taking nothing for granted. I am a natural pessimist.

And I had to turn someone down on okcupid yesterday.

And the girl at my workplace has started being kind of playful and flirty.

Like I said, like buses. You wait forever for one, and then two of them come along at once. :no


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Being alone, lack of closeness i guess?. Oh well, don't know what i'm missing out on anyway. _

"Ignorance is Bliss"_ :stu


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

When I see couples holding hands and so in love.
It kills me.


----------



## tomtom123 (May 21, 2011)

Not having anyone to do the washing up... and the lack of companionship, intimacy and just general lack of love.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

loneliness, isolation, no one to laugh at my sarcastic remarks towards movies but on the plus side i was able to watch 80 out of 82 regular season hockey games this year, drink whenever i felt like it, and read a lot more, so meh I'm not too upset but still yeah I'd like a gf again.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Being without this :squeeze(I am severely deficient in cuddles).

And this :cuddle

And something involving actions mildly similar to this silly fecker :evil


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Seeing each of my friends, one by one, getting boyfriends. They make it look so easy. It only makes me feel more single and alone.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

- People think that you're lonely/pathetic just because you're single.
- Relatives who never seem to get tired of asking, "Do you have a boyfriend?"


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

- Being lonely
- Not having someone to hold, hold hands with, lay with, or do other couple stuff with
- Feeling unloved and unwanted


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Keith said:


> loneliness, isolation, no one to laugh at my sarcastic remarks towards movies but on the plus side i was able to watch 80 out of 82 regular season hockey games this year, drink whenever i felt like it, and read a lot more, so meh I'm not too upset but still yeah I'd like a gf again.


I wouldn't complain if you read and drank all day lol


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> Seeing each of my friends, one by one, getting boyfriends. They make it look so easy. It only makes me feel more single and alone.


omg yes i hate this too T_T


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

dustbunnies said:


> - People think that you're lonely/pathetic just because you're single.


I think this is what annoys me the most.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Lack of coitus mainly.

Companionship/love is ****ing rare. Most times people are only offering a co-dependant emotional sh.itstorm veiled as love. I'll pass. I have cats.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I hate that being single is a habit I can't break out of, it makes me feel like i am not in control of my life.


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

heroin said:


> There's been some improvement on that front though, of late. Still early days, but there's been tangible progress. Taking nothing for granted. I am a natural pessimist.
> 
> And I had to turn someone down on okcupid yesterday.
> 
> ...


I just may not care because of my experiences. I would rather be surrounded by friend than in an abusive/controlling relationship. That is all I have experience with. I used to care though and when I stopped caring recently, and now people come out and say they like me. But I just started not caring and gaining confidence, and just being happy in general. I kind of want that to myself for awhile.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

companionship
and other stuff


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

I always have this feeling that I'm not good enough.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

As lame as it sounds, I really do LOVE cuddling.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

nmpennea said:


> But I just started not caring and gaining confidence, and just being happy in general. I kind of want that to myself for awhile.


Not a bad idea. I was like that for years. still am actually. wouldn't care a lick if nothing comes of the nascent relationship. I'm pretty happy with and by myself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lack of people to talk to. I just need friends first.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

To the people who say that hate that people judge them for being single: who exactly is doing the judging or is just one of those negativity assumption things again?


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

sounds childish, but having nobody to play with.
always being playful with one another is fun. 

no ones eyes to stare into


----------



## Los7 (Jan 11, 2011)

No one to hold my hand, no one to stay up late talking to, feeling unwanted, etc. But hey life goes on.


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't hate anything about being single - more money in the bank, more free time and more people to flirt with.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

That I hate being single. But, once I'm "taken", I want to be single. Haha. However, I probably wouldn't say that if I would just meet the right guy.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

everything about it sucks! :\


----------



## rednet (Apr 14, 2011)

No physical affection. I don't even mean sex, just something as simple as holding hands or a hug. I would kill for a sincere, heartfelt hug from someone who cares about me.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

A lot of the time I'm alright with it. I like being sort of independent. But when the times hit every now and then, it's mainly the feeling of spending my early adult years on my own and not sharing my young, strong, beautiful body with someone else. The romantic side is thankfully good throughout life.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have given up.

I don't hate being single. I have enough problems. 

If I was in a relationship, I'd have to deal with someone else's.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I imagine I probably hate the same things about being single most everyone do. The loneliness, the lack of having someone special in your life to share your happiness and sorrow with, the lack of romance and love, the lack of kisses, the lack of cuddling and having some to hold, the lack of sex, the lack of touch in general... not having someone to care about and having someone care about me. That's something I really miss a lot. I loved having someone to care so deeply about.

What I really, truly want is to find someone who operates on the same wavelength as me, someone who truly understands me and vice versa. I am finding it harder and harder to believe that I will ever actually find a person like that. I am simply too different. My accumulated experiences in life prove to me that I see and experience this world in a very different way than others do. I have also been alone for such a long time... My "way of being" is very much out of the ordinary, how am I supposed to integrate another person into my life in such an intimate way anyway? I have become a loner and a hermit even if I wasn't meant to be that way (and I think I wasn't).

I think some people, maybe a lot of people, are trying to find a partner because they are trying to fill some hole within themselves and they end up finding out that another person can't do that for them. They have to fill that hole themselves by gaining good self-knowledge and by building a healthier self-esteem.

Or so I think. What the hell do I know? I'm just some screwed up guy.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't hate it but it would be nice to have someone special.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

nothing, except that there is no one to whom I can say, "hey, would you just get this blackhead out of my back" just after I break up with them, and just before I leave. 

of course, that may explain why I am single.


----------



## nneedofafriend (May 27, 2011)

*single life*

*what i hate about being single is the fact that knowing you broke up with this person you cant go back, only if its really meant to be it will happen. but to still see this person and you still talk to them is killing you inside because its so much that you still have to say to them without you looking like a fool...thats what i hate....*


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Feeling unwanted and ugly.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Not having someone to hold my hand...
Not having someone to hold me when it's cold and raining outside...

The list goes on and on.....


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

G girl said:


> What do you hate most about being single? Please comments relevant to the topic only.


1)Being alone, not having someone in my life to share things with and not having someone care about me other than my immediate family.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

As manly as it sounds. No one to hug. No one to talk to. No one to do things with, share fears and aspirations with.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

Not having someone to talk to daily/weekly, no cuddling, feeling sharing or bottled up emotions to spend.


----------



## kostyalevin (Apr 20, 2011)

In general I like being single. I like the chase. I like variety. And by being single I get to chase a different girl whenever I want. 

Having a gf has its trade offs. The things I do miss: Mostly the physical stuff (sex, holding hands, cuddling). Stuff that most of your friends wouldn't want to do with you if they were just friends.

I also hate people that constantly bug me about being single. But those people are jerks. I'm more likely to stop talking to those people than to get a gf to gain their approval.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Masturbating and crying at the same time.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

When you feel lonely or sad and the only thing that would help is a real HUG. The type of hug that takes all that away and makes you feel relaxed if only for a few mins. 

Other than that dont care...


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

angus said:


> Masturbating and crying at the same time.


Also the best thing, IMO.


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm going blind.


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

Spending a lot of time thinking about it when I could be doing something more productive. But no matter what I do, I can't ignore the fact that I've always been alone.


----------



## BabyBird23 (May 31, 2011)

I miss the affection. Having someone's attention. The feel of another person's skin. The confidence I get when i'm with someone. I haven't got much experience to speak of though.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

The constant sh1te i have to hear about how i shouldnt be single

Sex life

........thats pretty much it. Relationships are over rated imo

Okay the companionship was pretty cool too - but all my relationships bombed after a while anyway, as pretty much every guy i have dated turned out to be an arsehole.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Lack of companionship, the feeling of being wanted and loved.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

I was surprised how quick wait-staff catch on (usually takes or 4 or 5 times) when I eat out alone and tell them my date is running really late and then in the middle I tell them my date is a no-show because she was in a car accident. It's getting where I have to drive pretty far if I want to eat out (have to find a place where the waiters haven't heard my story).


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Feeling unworthy; married friends not having time for me.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> The constant sh1te i have to hear about how i shouldnt be single
> 
> Sex life
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

There's no one to do the **** that I don't want to do for me. Except for my mom.

But I've never been in a relationship so I don't know what I'm missing.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

no one to kill spiders or open jars for me.

Oh, and I guess the cuddling, sex etc...


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

cold fission cure said:


> I was surprised how quick wait-staff catch on (usually takes or 4 or 5 times) when I eat out alone and tell them my date is running really late and then in the middle I tell them my date is a no-show because she was in a car accident. It's getting where I have to drive pretty far if I want to eat out (have to find a place where the waiters haven't heard my story).


Why don't you just bring a book? 
Then you won't get bothered about a date, people go out to eat by themselves all the time. Sometimes it is nice even.


----------



## hitthelights (Feb 21, 2011)

When your friends plan double dates and your not invited.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

It's riskier game when you want to make out and all that good stuff.

I'm really cautious when it comes on to getting involved with random girls. I've had a herpes scare before. Ever since then I don't take things too lightly.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

laura024 said:


> No kisses and cuddles. No one to confide in or cry on. No talks about the future. No dates. No one to give gifts and hugs to.


Same here, gurl.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

No mind games, no arguments, no calls at 3am in the morning accusing me of ruining her life.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I hate the fact that I do not someone to share the joys and sorrows of being in a relationship, I want to feel loved just like I feel the need to love someone, to cuddle with it, to do fun stuff together, things that you do as a couple.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Nobody to hold and think of how lucky you are. Nobody to show unconditional love and support to. Nobody that makes you smile every time you make them smile. 

Nobody to love I guess?


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

No one to confide in. No one to make me smile after a hard day at work. No one to lay around and hold and watch movies with. No one to feel that connection with, where you don't even need to talk you can just look at one another and smile. No one to be excited to see me, proud of me for doing well at something, no one for me to do those things for either. 

But the good part is that I don't have to call anyone and check in every night or make plans with them when I rather do something else. I can be on my own schedule doing my own thing and there's no reason for me to go home early or skip something I want to do. The last girlfriend I had was overbearing and I would get pretty much scolded when I showed up 30 minutes later than I said I would....but to me, 6pm is around 5:30....isn't it???


----------



## celticghirl (Mar 29, 2011)

Always having someone to go for a meal with and going out in general is better because you know each other and there is no awkwardness when meeting new people.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I think the little forms of communication in a relationship seem really sweet. I wouldn't expect to hang out with them all day every day; on the days you wouldn't see them, it would be nice to have a little text or IM conversation just to see how their day went. Just that little bit of interest for someone to have in you I guess.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> Getting no affection from anyone. But I've had 27 years to get used to it.


Damn 27 years? Oh damn that must be tough.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The fact that nobody will ever love me.

But, like Ape In Space, I'm 30 years old and never had anyone. I have gotten used to it. I don't like it, but I've given up on having a family.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

stranger25 said:


> For someone like me who's always been single, it's like being locked in a box and touching the wall and behind the wall is where everybody else is having relationships and you can't have access.
> 
> Going out in public and seeing attractive girls walking by.
> 
> ...


That have got to be in the top ten list.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> Silence.


Best answer. Hard time we have a like button on here.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

dustbunnies said:


> - People think that you're lonely/pathetic just because you're single.
> -


Ugly, a loner, can't get nobody and weird. That have got to be one of the tough part I agree.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I also hate that it shows me three things:

A.) Ugly people don't deserve love
B.) People are not entitled to happiness
C.) Sometimes you never fall in love, and Hollywood and Disney lied!

Facing those three things, I've managed to realize that I'm much more than my penis, and I frankly don't want a girl anyway, if they're going to be so shallow. I'd rather spend time with friends and family who care about me. Sorry if that sounds harsh.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> The fact that nobody will ever love me.
> 
> But, like Ape In Space, I'm 30 years old and never had anyone. I have gotten used to it. I don't like it, but I've given up on having a family.


That's what I hated the most to. After breaking up with my first GF, I thought I'd get another one no problem, of course I wouldn't have to worry about it. That confident feeling eroded pretty quickly, and didn't really get better when I first really started trying, and failing miserably. For what it's worth, I think if you really give into that belief, and stop trying, it'll be a self fulfilling prophecy. I realize that every experience tells you that you'll remain single, but you honestly never know what life will throw in your lap, or what you're capable of grabbing from life if you were to try.

I don't know how much you actually try, or how bad your SA is, but for me, it helped to give up on going for relationships, and focusing on improving my SA. Instead of trying to ask girls out, which I knew would heighten my SA 100 fold, I just tried to talk to women to make it more of a normal thing, as well as trying to talk to more people in general. Eventually my SA was under enough control where I felt open to trying to pursue a relationship, and it actually ended up working out. I don't think I did anything particularly special but go as slow as I personally needed.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

angus said:


> Masturbating and crying at the same time.


LOL OMG u guys are fuuny.

The thing about Mastrubation is that, it gets boring after a while. Sh...it gets boring to the point where u don't even want to do it.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Another thing, looking like a stupid pathetic person at events because you are alone.
Going to the cinema alone
Not even wanting to go out because you will just be by your self.
Sleeping alone
No sex
No love
No hugs and kisses
waking up alone
sleepless night and no one to cuddle
Seeing everybody else around you in a relationship and you are alone
People thinking you don't know nothing that you are naive and country.
Some people looking down on you.
No getting sweet texts and call
no one to laugh with, cry with and share with.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Not having someone to cuddle with.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Not having someone to cuddle with.


This. And that no one I like ever like me back.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Holidays...I hate any kind of holiday when I'm single.


----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)

Feeling like a social outcast because being single long term in this society is looked upon as being weird, sad but true. I just want to have somebody so I could get those calls and texts throughout the day to cheer me Up and to have somebody to look forward to going home. to. heck, All i want is just want one girl to give me a chance, so I can at least try and see how I cope with this relationship thing because the longer I wait the more the anticipation builds up and it almost is becoming something that I dread. The other thing I hate about being single is if you have a crap day you have nobody to support you, you just have to go home alone and feel miserable and therefore when I go out I still feel miserable which won't attract girls so it's like an endless vicious cycle that I can't get out of.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

ashli116 said:


> Holidays...I hate any kind of holiday when I'm single.


Yup days like NYE are killer when single.


----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> Yup days like NYE are killer when single.


NYE and valentines make me feel huge amounts of self pity, truly hate them


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

RyanE1991 said:


> Feeling like a social outcast because being single long term in this society is looked upon as being weird, sad but true. I just want to have somebody so I could get those calls and texts throughout the day to cheer me Up and to have somebody to look forward to going home. to. heck, All i want is just want one girl to give me a chance, so I can at least try and see how I cope with this relationship thing because the longer I wait the more the anticipation builds up and it almost is becoming something that I dread. The other thing I hate about being single is if you have a crap day you have nobody to support you, you just have to go home alone and feel miserable and therefore when I go out I still feel miserable which won't attract girls so it's like an endless vicious cycle that I can't get out of.


I feel yaa. People look at you like this unwanted and ugly and weird person. And OMG u are so right having to keep all your sadness to your self is so hard. cOMING HOME ALONE, GOING OUR ALONE, SITING ALONE AT EVENTS, SLEEPING ALONE, WAKING UP ALONE, GOING THROUGH THE DAY ALONE, SINGLE LIFE SUCKS.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Being associated with "nice guys" just because I am single.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

ryane1991 said:


> nye and valentines make me feel huge amounts of self pity, truly hate them


hehehhehe!!


----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)

G girl said:


> I feel yaa. People look at you like this unwanted and ugly and weird person. And OMG u are so right having to keep all your sadness to your self is so hard. cOMING HOME ALONE, GOING OUR ALONE, SITING ALONE AT EVENTS, SLEEPING ALONE, WAKING UP ALONE, GOING THROUGH THE DAY ALONE, SINGLE LIFE SUCKS.


I know Ive often gone to events alone before thinking it wouldnt bother me being seen alone because im so used to it, but in fact when I arrive at the event and see couples hugging right in front of me and stuff I just wonder I can't have that and almost feel like I don't deserve to be loved and a wave of sadness comes over me ruining whichever event I am at.

During my teens I embraced loneliness and quite enjoyed it in fact, but now in my early twenties Ive realised I physically and mentally cannot carry on like this, humas were not designed by nature to live isolated lives, we are hardwired by nature to seek love and I'm not going to pretend i can be strong and fight nature because i will lose, and thousands of years of mankind is not wrong.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Parents and relatives on my back for being single. If I had a boyfriend, even if it was a casual one with no long-term prospects, they would think I was on the right track to marriage and babies and stop giving me friendly reminders of my biological clock -.-


----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)

CoastalSprite said:


> Parents and relatives on my back for being single. If I had a boyfriend, even if it was a casual one with no long-term prospects, they would think I was on the right track to marriage and babies and stop giving me friendly reminders of my biological clock -.-


I know they are your parents but I believe for them to be putting unnecasary 
Pressure on you is wrong, you should be able to find a boyfriend in your own time, the added pressure from relatives and peers can actually have a detrimental effect by making you try harder and seeming more desperate to try and find somebody just to please your peers, do not give into this pressure because it will not work, be relaxed and you will find somebody.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

G girl said:


> Damn 27 years? Oh damn that must be tough.


Make that 29 and a half years


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Only 15 so I could care much less if I have a partner right now. What makes me feel awful is the teens in the hallways making out and talking about how much they adore their bf/gf. Sometimes I just want to ask them to please run in front of a bus.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

The emotional and physical connection with another person.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Having someone to share experiences with. when im doing awesome stuff by my self sometimes i think how cool it would be to have someone to share this with, and then i feel sad, kinda takes from the moment so i push it to the back of my mind and just try to stay in the now.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

The fact that I might never know what it is to feel love.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I hate dating. So many fake people. So many crazy people. 

I hate worrying about STD's.

Being married or in a stable monogamous relationship is so much better.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

AngelClare said:


> Being married or in a stable monogamous relationship is so much better.


That's my main focus as well.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i hate everything sbout it


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Nothing. I like it.


----------



## jk3456 (Jun 23, 2010)

Wanting something that I probably don't even want once I have it. Connection with people just makes me feel extremely awkward but at the same time the feeling of loneliness nags at me.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

nothing really, im just afraid when i was dying and blame myself for never tried


----------



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

Being unable to make someone happy. Having **** genetics basically means you're incapable of protecting someone or having your feelings and statements taken seriously. It's either that, or being misunderstood as "creepy", consequently leading them to think I'm a horrible person.

Also simply knowing I'm regarded as "not good enough". It does torture me a bit that my friends, all flaws aside, were taken for who they were. They were good enough to be given a chance. I've always been the one who causes the "Erm, actually, it might be a tiny bit ****ing embarrassing having this guy in my life" reaction. It seems too consistent to be coincidental, it's happened in multiple social groups and social situations.

I've had the piss taken out of me by the opposite sex a lot, and it's made me wonder if I should just accept I can't be viewed as human.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Feeling like **** about myself. Nothing but alcohol to keep me company. Like I'd be better off dead as I'm a waste of space.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Mr Blues said:


> Feeling like **** about myself. Nothing but alcohol to keep me company. Like I'd be better off dead as I'm a waste of space.


Man, dont feel that way. You'll meet a gal who digs your good taste in music soon.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hate that when I roll over in the middle of the night there is no one there to snuggle and fall back asleep.


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> Hate that when I roll over in the middle of the night there is no one there to snuggle and fall back asleep.


This. I want a cuddle partner


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

srschirm said:


> The emotional and physical connection with another person.


I would like to have that. But I've been single for so long I don't think I know anything else.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

9mm said:


> I would like to have that. But I've been single for so long I don't think I know anything else.


Loneliness is something that you can become accustomed to..Lord knows I know the feeling. But once you experience that bond with someone, it's amazing. Mind you I don't have that now, lol.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I only hate being single when I'm horny and want some. But other than that I'm cool with being on my own.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Having someone to share life with. Someone you can have a close connection with. Someone who sees you for what you really are and can make you laugh. Someone you can share those little moments with that make life worth living. A person you can look at and smile because the two of you know exactly what you mean by just looking at each other...

That and sex of course.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

IdontMind said:


> Having someone to share life with. Someone you can have a close connection with. Someone who sees you for what you really are and can make you laugh. Someone you can share those little moments with that make life worth living. A person you can look at and smile because the two of you know exactly what you mean by just looking at each other...
> 
> That and sex of course.


I could've hardly said it better myself.


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

Those who know not what to say, except 'you'll find someone someday', rather than think of something less cliché... and those who say 'we'll find you someone...', as if I would never find someone without their help...


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

RyanE1991 said:


> I know Ive often gone to events alone before thinking it wouldnt bother me being seen alone because im so used to it, but in fact when I arrive at the event and see couples hugging right in front of me and stuff I just wonder I can't have that and almost feel like I don't deserve to be loved and a wave of sadness comes over me ruining whichever event I am at.
> 
> During my teens I embraced loneliness and quite enjoyed it in fact, but now in my early twenties Ive realised I physically and mentally cannot carry on like this, humas were not designed by nature to live isolated lives, we are hardwired by nature to seek love and I'm not going to pretend i can be strong and fight nature because i will lose, and thousands of years of mankind is not wrong.


I can relate cuz I have lived this sort of life, infact I am still living it.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

LorenLuke said:


> Those who know not what to say, except 'you'll find someone someday', rather than think of something less cliché... and those who say 'we'll find you someone...', as if I would never find someone without their help...


And those who say 'we'll find you someone' and then you actually hope they help and then you realise they were just saying that without meaning to actually help :roll


----------



## krutq (Feb 18, 2013)

That people know i'm single.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I've never had a gf so probably everything. Even a hug would be nice. I've been alone forever. What if you have no friends aswell as no partner and no family to even turn to and talk. That's my situation. SO FKing depressing


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Not having someone just to meet up with every day or two and do stuff.
Not having someone to express serious affection with.
Other people knowing that I am always single.


----------



## Eyesontheskies (Jan 31, 2013)

I hate when people start talking about their relationships and I just have to awkwardly stand their and smile lol


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

have 0 motivation in life, not saying i need a gf to motivate myself but the fact i never had one kind of become one of the reasons cause my lack of motivation, because i just don't have faith in life anymore


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Being the only person single. All of my "use to be" friends now have boyfriends and dedicate all there time to them, which leaves me with no one to do anything with. I eat by myself and do everything by myself. In fact, I haven't had a steady friend to do anything with in years  But the good thing is I am independent and self reliant. But I may try online dating soon if i don't meet anyone who is single, it also seem like every guy I meet at school has a girlfriend, leaving me with few prospects in the real world. I feel hopeless at times


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

the feeling of being in a loveless existence


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

g girl said:


> the thing about mastrubation is that, it gets boring after a while. Sh...it gets boring to the point where u don't even want to do it.


omg that is soo true!


----------



## Plopperton (Nov 27, 2010)

Not having a person I can share a deep emotional and physical connection with.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't mind being single, but I kind of just want someone to carry me to bed from the living room like when I was a kid.  Also cooking for one another seems really intimate... Nah it'll just turn into a battle of who cooks better, which is fun too.

These are my stupid reasons for hating being single.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

monotonous said:


> have 0 motivation in life, not saying i need a gf to motivate myself but the fact i never had one kind of become one of the reasons cause my lack of motivation, because i just don't have faith in life anymore


OMG this is kinda how I feel somethings.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tbh ive never really experienced anything different irl, so i'm not sure what I am really missing out on!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Not having a vagina to insert my penis into.


----------



## MeekShadow (Mar 4, 2013)

No one to talk to affectionately.
That sense of emptiness inside.
Absence of body warmth.


----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)

Eyesontheskies said:


> I hate when people start talking about their relationships and I just have to awkwardly stand their and smile lol


Yeah I wish I could sink into a hole in the ground when that happens and just pray they don't ask me about my "relationships, or lack of...


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Aces_Shy said:


> Not having a vagina to insert my penis into.


LMAO clown!!


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> Make that 29 and a half years


Still single? WOW if I may ask why is still holding u back?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't hate being single, i'm fine being alone and it bothers me a little but i have to be alone for the rest of my life than thats what it is, but it still stings like a fat a-- juicy bumble bee that i want to kiss


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Being alone.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cant remember if I replied to this already as it's an old thread but I hate the things I miss about a relationship:

- Company (Have no friends so when single i'm a loner with nobody and nothing, when I have a gf though I have someone to talk to and someone for company)

- The thoughts of "I can't see myself having another gf" (I really want to settle down and have a family, however when single I can't see how i'm going to get my next girlfriend. SA ruins any chance of cold approaching and dating sites leave very little chances)

- My life becomes a disaster (Mostly related to having no friends. When single I drink, gamble and smoke too much tobacco. When in a relationship I have something to focus on and rather than drink or gamble I will have days out with my gf)

- The loneliness (When single I don't know why I even have a mobile phone because nobody bothers to contact me on it)


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

IdontMind said:


> Having someone to share life with. Someone you can have a close connection with. Someone who sees you for what you really are and can make you laugh. Someone you can share those little moments with that make life worth living. A person you can look at and smile because the two of you know exactly what you mean by just looking at each other...
> 
> That and sex of course.


Then social anxiety kicks and you chicken out and prefer to live in a life of loneliness and suffering because you're not familiar with living a good life.

I've seen that happen to people and it still just dumbfounds me to this day.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

26 year old virgin male and never been in a relationship.

At least before I die, I'd like to know what it FEELS like. Even if I couldn't get sex out of it, just to know what the rest of it feels like. The hugging, cuddling, walking and holding hands and going out on a date and looking across the table at her eyes while I eat. 

It doesn't feel so bad because I've always had my family up to now to give me emotional company. But once they are gone, I am absolutely screwed.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

The only thing I really hate about being single is the way in which people assume my life is incomplete due to a lack of partner. Oh, and the "you're the type who should have been married years ago, what happened?" questions :blank.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Makes me feel like I am... wrong somehow. I don't know why. Maybe it has to do with my SA (feeling judged and all). Whenever I see couples together, I wonder what it's like, how it works, why it happens, etc. I guess I feel compelled to experience a relationship firsthand... the love, the hate, the sex, the bonding, the complications, the companionship, the arguments, the jealousy, etc. Or maybe it's me forcing myself to want that due to feeling like "I have to". I know I shouldn't want that, as that is going for a relationship for the wrong reasons. I should want to be with someone for that someone, not for the things that come with the relationship, but my logical mind and emotional mind seem to work apart from each other rather than in cooperation (ironic).


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*The worst thing about being singel as a girl*

Is that everyone assumes your looking even when you are not. Men interpret my friendliness and eager nature as an eagerness to date them, and going out as "trying to find a man" when I'm just sick of sitting alone at home, staring at my walls.

I would like just once to be treated like I'm just a person, not a vagina who happens to have a person attached to it.

Even if i say things like "im not looking" or"i'm done dating " or "im a lesbian" i still get flack.
SO I guess what im saying is that BEING single doesn't bother me as much as the STATUS of being single is a major downer. People tend to treat you better when your with someone. you get invited places, you get included.

In fact im thinking of making up a boyfriend. Not that I have anyone in my life to lie to yet and I would have to tweet about a non exist entity...might be worth it, though.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

mzmz said:


> In fact im thinking of making up a boyfriend. Not that I have anyone in my life to lie to yet and I would have to tweet about a non exist entity...might be worth it, though.


That made me laugh. The thought of making up a fake boyfriend to tweet to non-existent followers.

I have a made up wife. When I started at my company, I was married. I got divorced later but never told anyone. It's really crazy.

For me, the hassle of dating is the worst thing about being single. Going out in NYC is expensive. The fear of STD's. I've had so many times I thought I had herpes but didn't.

Being married was so much better. Didn't have to wonder what you would do on a Friday night. No condoms. Regular sex.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*I have followers! 330 of them!!!*



AngelClare said:


> That made me laugh. The thought of making up a fake boyfriend to tweet to non-existent followers.
> 
> I have a made up wife. When I started at my company, I was married. I got divorced later but never told anyone. It's really crazy.
> 
> ...


Whats so bad about condoms??


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

For me, it's all the frustration, confusion, time, and effort involved in pursuing someone. It's emotionally exhausting. You just end up feeling rejected and unworthy. But you have to work to get the things you want.


----------



## Vegadad (Aug 19, 2012)

I like just having someone around, but I can't wait to get the f**k away from them.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Deep Companionship, knowing that there is someone beside you that will take you on for you faults and strengths accept you for who you are and the level of appreciation and comfort that brings. Be there for you in your times of need.

Those small intimate moments, where you are just lying there with her head on your chest, feeling the warmth of the body, smell of the hair.

:sigh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

mcmuffinme said:


> that it's the only thing i've ever known


Me too.


----------



## jenlee (Mar 4, 2013)

The only thing I hate is not having someone to go out and do something with. I'd love to go see different places and things, but don't really want to go alone. 

I really need my alone time though and I don't want to feel trapped or feel like someone is clinging to me. I couldn't handle someone being around all the time or calling/texting off and on all day. God I sound horrible and I'm sure if I told a guy this he would think I'm cold and run for the hills! lol


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Valtron said:


> For me, it's all the frustration, confusion, time, and effort involved in pursuing someone. It's emotionally exhausting. You just end up feeling rejected and unworthy. But you have to work to get the things you want.


So true...


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

mzmz said:


> Whats so bad about condoms??


Let me preface by saying unless you're married or in a committed monogamous relationship with a tested partner, you should always wear a condom.

But if there wasn't a significant loss of pleasure for men when using condoms there wouldn't be so many unplanned pregnancies.

For me, after years of married sex without condoms, it's a real negative aspect of dating and being single. Imagine petting a cat while wearing latex gloves.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

The feeling of knowing that I want the guy to be mine, but he's not.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

The eternal loneliness.
Knowing that I am not entitled to a woman, but it hurts that I can't have the physical and emotional connection I yearn for.
It validates that there is something wrong with me, that I don't measure up, I am not desirable and have nothing to offer anyone. So why be with me when their are better options? 

I'm used to singleness, it's all I've ever known and all I probably will know.


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

Wondering if it will be like this my entire life. But I'm ready for that too. I think I sort of prepare myself for a really bad scenario and everything good that turns out to happen is a damn fine gift.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Being asked why I am single. As in single=defective.



jenlee said:


> The only thing I hate is not having someone to go out and do something with. I'd love to go see different places and things, but don't really want to go alone.


And this. Having friends would help, although people don't make time for friends the way they make time for significant others...


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

The fact that I don't even know any better than this.

The feeling that I'm missing out on something so common,and,it seems, vital for some people to function, as if I was robbed of my right to this vital thing, as if have a mark on my forehead saying something like "beware" that repels people away. 


The feeling that I probably wouldn't be able to live any other way now. 

Sometimes - lonely nights.And lonely early mornings(3-4am) and the feeling that time gives which I really can't describe.


----------



## kursedlife (May 5, 2010)

The loneliness, the depression, the boredom, the suicidal thoughts, the lack of sex. Take your pick.


----------



## Abedsgirl01 (Jan 20, 2013)

Not having a best friend to share everything with.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

lonely, the fact I have nobody to go to cinema mayby on a Saturday night,instead I drink for company,listen to music,honestly I think its to late for me anyway, I feel like theres an endless desert in my mind and I just keep walking farther into it the older I get...I feel like im past the point off no return already...


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

Definitely not having anyone to really talk to. For some reason I've always been more transparent with my boyfriends than I have ever been able to be with my friends and family. They are the only ones who ever actually take the time to listen to me as much as I listen to them...everyone else is just too wrapped up in their own lives to be an active participant in mine :/


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Having nobody to hug up on around me that welcomes it.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

No one to sit on my face.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

The only thing I hate about being single is the negativity that it somehow carries in society. It's like if you're single, you're looked at as some kind of weirdo or loser. That's the only thing I hate about being single -- the negative prejudice. And they're almost always instigated by people who are in relationships. Why do they care? Their happiness is not my happiness and vice-versa. Other than that? Nothing. I love being single. So much freedom and no one to constantly answer to.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

G girl said:


> What do you hate most about being single? Please comments relevant to the topic only.


no opportunity for physical or emotional intimacy.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Having nobody to hug or kiss or cuddle with. The other day I was walking into a store and saw some people sitting in a car kissing. It made me feel sad that I've never done that.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

kursedlife said:


> The loneliness, the depression, the boredom,... the lack of sex. Take your pick.


Pretty much, yeah. It's frustrating.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

The burden of inexperience. We (virgins mainly) are less desirable in the dating market because we take more "work". It makes things that much more difficult.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

no one to talk to
no one to be entertained with
no player 2 (seriously there are a bunch of video games I wanna try with 2 players)
no physical intimacy, stuck with virginity stigma


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

zstandig said:


> no one to talk to
> no one to be entertained with
> no player 2 (seriously there are a bunch of video games I wanna try with 2 players)
> no physical intimacy, stuck with virginity stigma


This list pretty much applies to me too. The video game comment is funny though!

I don't really have a virginity stigma though. That will come when it comes, but the total lack of physical contact is what really gets to me. Sometimes I feel like I'd give anything to have someone that would want and allow me to hold her in my arms.

It's bad when you don't even care about sex, and you just want a hug..


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

CoffeeGuy said:


> It's bad when you don't even care about sex, and you just want a hug..


I think it's interesting you relate this to relationships. Don't you have female friends? If not, WHY not?

Female friends would be glad to hug you.

Saying that, I've tried making both male & female friends.
If your single, they seem to think that your either trying to have sex with them (both sexes) or they say they want to hang out but spend all their time with a partner and or finding one and or w/ other couples. If I just wanna hang out in groups or mono a mono they drop me pretty quick.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Not affording my dream home on a single income :|


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

mzmz said:


> I think it's interesting you relate this to relationships. Don't you have female friends? If not, WHY not?
> 
> Female friends would be glad to hug you.
> 
> ...


No I don't. I've never actually had a female friend outside of middle school.

Talking to females on a level other than casual small talk has always triggered pretty sever social anxiety symptoms for me, and so I've always tended to avoid it more than I do other things.

Part of the problem is that in my head I perceive females as being judgmental towards the genetic skin condition that I was born with. I think this is probably rooted from my High School experiences where there were a pretty good number of times over the years that girls would do things like getting up to move away from me, avoid touching me, and actually say a few insulting things to me about my skin condition.

There were of course a few guys who would do that too, but there were also a lot of guys in school who took a lot of initiative to talk and be nice to me, where as many of my personal one-on-one experiences with girls were generally more negative. I know my impression is a bit skewed because I had many more interactions with different guys in school than I did with girls, so even if only a few girls treated me poorly, there weren't many other good experiences to balance it out like there was with guys for me. The fact that I also strongly desire positive experiences with females more than I do in my interactions with males has a big impact on my anxiety also.

I know there are plenty of terrific and friendly females out there that I'm missing out on knowing, but its just so difficult for me to deal with them personally that the ONLY way that I feel that I can push myself to try and form some kind of bond with a female is with the objective of trying to get a date and form a relationship.

Of course I haven't managed that either, and for all I know it might be impossible for me to form a real relationship with a woman the way I am right now.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I hate nothing about being single. Took me a while to get to that point though.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Lack of affection, having no one to talk to and spend time with.


----------

